# Orlando car rental's



## jmd42 (Dec 30, 2011)

Anyone had success on car rentals for orlando, we are leaving first week of march. None of the sights seem to be running any deals. Thanx for responses.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 30, 2011)

I suggest getting an Emerald Club membership with National (http://www.nationalcar.com). In July, my wife and I went to Boston. We reserved a week in a Chevy Impala, but when we stepped off the shuttle, the rep said to take whatever we wanted. We chose the Kia Sorento. Plus, they have "last minute specials" on their website.

TS


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 30, 2011)

I use Costco exclusively for car rentals and got a deal a few weeks ago for our late January 2 week trip.  $154 for two weeks in an intermediate car, and the taxes and fees are included.

The best deals seem to be a few days to six weeks before the rental.


----------



## wfillion (Dec 30, 2011)

I have used Costco with good luck but for 2nd week in March prices were thru the roof. The best deal I found was Dollar thru BJ's website, $194 for a fullsize for the week, of course an additional $70 in fees and taxes.


----------



## Dori (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm finding the same ridiculous prices for February. The only company that had anything resonable was Advantage, which has some negative revues. But at $292 for two weeks vs. $800, I booked it through SW's portal. We are not members of Costco, so I am reluctant to book with them. 

Dori


----------



## Aaron Kristen (Jan 7, 2012)

just looking at April 14-28 in orlando. 
on the expedia website, i am seeing fullsize cars for $350, all taxes in for the 2 weeks
cannot find anything for less


----------



## Mjpierce (Jan 7, 2012)

Try rentalcarmomma.com.  They have a code for Dollar that has saved us a lot of money on car rentals, as we travel on the February school vacation week.


----------



## hajjah (Jan 23, 2012)

Not sure if this will help for March, but I just booked a *Compact week's rental* for this Saturday at MCO via Alamo using this link for *$76.00 *total!!!  It's called a last minute rental, but I've used it several times to beat other prices.  I use the kiosk upon arrival to avoid being asked for a Costco membership, but I do have one.  I also used this same website two weeks ago in Hilton Head at the counter and was not asked for any membership card.  Try this one until it's time for your trip:

https://www.alamo.com/index.do?action=/hotDealsTemplate&msg=alamo-costco-may-campaign-30off


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 23, 2012)

hajjah, thanks for the link.  I was able to use it for a better price on our Maui rental!


----------



## Dori (Jan 23, 2012)

It seems you have to be a Costco member, so that lets me out. Thanks for the info, and glad that rickandcindy could make use of it.

Dori


----------



## hajjah (Jan 24, 2012)

Not true.  This is a special link.  You only need to print that coupon, but the agent did not ask for it two weeks ago in Hilton Head.  I've used the link several times.  A friend gave me the information a few months ago and I have used it without a problem.  If you are going to an airport that has the Alamo kiosk, just use that without being asked for any membership.  The link was shared with my friend from an Alamo agent.  I'm not sure if it helps at all airports.  Nothing wrong with giving it a try.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 24, 2012)

hajjah said:


> Not sure if this will help for March, but I just booked a *Compact week's rental* for this Saturday at MCO via Alamo using this link for *$76.00 *total!!! It's called a last minute rental, but I've used it several times to beat other prices. I use the kiosk upon arrival to avoid being asked for a Costco membership, but I do have one. I also used this same website two weeks ago in Hilton Head at the counter and was not asked for any membership card. Try this one until it's time for your trip:
> 
> https://www.alamo.com/index.do?action=/hotDealsTemplate&msg=alamo-costco-may-campaign-30off


 

Thanks hajjah but it didn't work for me yet.  My dates for MCO are 7/25 - 8/4.  The compact size for those dates are still over $500 !!!!


----------



## hajjah (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry, I think the link works better for last minute rentals.  I keep checking this link until it's time for my pickup date.  I'm glad to see that it did save some money for, *rickandcindy23*.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jan 24, 2012)

We always rent with Alamo at MCO.

We joined their loyalty program, and always get a 10% discount, and a second driver for free. They are located across the street, and I love being able to choose the car from a wide selection within the category.

The deals are usually really good last minute. I keep checking, and cancel and rebook several times as the prices go down.


----------



## Dori (Jan 24, 2012)

$189.18 all in for February 4-18!       Wow, that is a terrific price. Thanks Hajjah!

Dori


----------



## hajjah (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow!  Now, I am a very happy Tugger in seeing that someone else has been able to save money!!!  MCO just happens to be one of my favorite airports to rent cars.  I enjoy being able to walk across the street and select my car.  I do recall it taking my daughter and I almost 15 minutes one year to make our decision.  There were so many cars from which to choose.  We had a difficult time making up our minds.


----------



## danb (Jan 26, 2012)

*Lower Cost Car rental Orlando*

I rented a minivan last week fron Sixt rental. They are a European rental Co. new to Orlando. Paid $313 for 3-10 to 3-17. This was half the price of other companies and I have been lookin for a long time.
They pick up just ourside the terminal and are a short distance away. My son got a full size car for half that. Give them a try.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Jan 28, 2012)

Checking prices for June using AAA, AARP or BJ's discount.  The rental cost is huge...

Alamo-528, Avis-410, budget-438, Dollar-221.26, Enterprise-325.73, Hertz-with AAA 282.00, National-507.  After putting a reservation in to Hertz for 282.00  I found the Dollar price was lower.

Any other ideas???

Thanks


----------



## Brkian (Jan 29, 2012)

Kayak.com is where I would recommend searching.  I just ran the 7/25 to 8/4 dates someone mentioned a few days ago and found a flurry of choices right at the $300 mark, $21/day.  The great thing about rental cars is that you can usually make a reservation without any obligations (no credit card in advance, no cancellation penalty, etc) and then just rebook or cancel if/when you find a better rate.  I booked an MCO minivan yesterday for 2/4-2/10 for $132 total.  Tough to beat that.  The only other site I really like is Hotwire - they require payment in advance (and it's usually non-refundable), but the prices are usually the best if you don't mind the firm commitment.  
-------------


----------



## DanM (Feb 5, 2012)

Gotta love TUG. I'll be in Orlando for five days next week. Was very proud that I found a full size rental from Enterprise last month for $157 for the week when everyone else was charging $400 or more. Saw this thread and tried Costco travel - I am a member. Now I am paying $91 to Alamo for a full size car instead.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Feb 5, 2012)

DanM said:


> Gotta love TUG. I'll be in Orlando for five days next week. Was very proud that I found a full size rental from Enterprise last month for $157 for the week when everyone else was charging $400 or more. Saw this thread and tried Costco travel - I am a member. Now I am paying $91 to Alamo for a full size car instead.



Costco is awesome for us.  We have saved so much using the new Costco car rental search.  I check daily, though, and I recommend checking constantly because the $154 we paid for 2 weeks in Orlando was only there for a few days.  The rest of the time, the price was at least $70 higher.

Check often, even right up until the day of travel.  

$417 for Maui is a great price, especially for 18 days, but I may be able to beat it.


----------



## equitax (Feb 5, 2012)

*Specials running now*



jmd42 said:


> Anyone had success on car rentals for orlando, we are leaving first week of march. None of the sights seem to be running any deals. Thanx for responses.



I always run searches on travelocity (and buy this i mean multiple times daily) as this gives you the matrix - 

I am going for two weeks (presidents week + 1 more) - minivan rented from National for under 400$ all in for the two weeks - original price quoted months ago was over 1200..


----------



## mentalbreak (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been checking the ideas above daily with no luck.  Found one tonight: Sixt is offering some incredibly great rates through the end of March on their website.  I just reserved a March MCO rental for a small SUV (Toyota RAV 4/Ford Escape) for $64/week prepaid.  Rate for no-obligation reservation was about double at $120.  Also had Explorer/Highlander class available for not much more.

The "catches" are: rate is for one driver (10/day to add additional driver), free off-site free shuttle from MCO to vehicles, unknown new-to-MCO European rental company.

All worth it to me for offsetting savings.


----------



## susiequeve (Mar 11, 2012)

Last month I booked our car thru Southwest Airways.  Got a premium car for $284 for the week of June 3rd - June 10th.  I thought that was a GREAT deal for a Buick Lucerne or similar.


----------

